
Ask HN: Firing up the ole RSS reader. What are some good feeds out there? - slovette
It’s been a minute since RSS and frankly, the stuff I’ve been using (google news, HN, Reddit, NewsHound) are not really sufficient for RSS as they’d just blast the reader with tons of irrelevant or value-less content.<p>So, I humbly request some of the community’s favorites; Content that isn’t flash news. Post em up. :)
======
totetsu

      https://www.axios.com/feeds/feed.rss 
      https://aeon.co/philosophy
      http://www.jwz.org/blog/feed/
      http://longreads.com/rss
      https://a16z.com/feed/
      https://balkaninsight.com/feed/
      https://www.aljazeera.com/xml/rss/all.xml
      https://www.straitstimes.com/news/asia/rss.xml
      https://feeds.feedburner.com/TheParisReviewBlog

------
simon_acca

       http://aphyr.com/posts.atom
       http://backreaction.blogspot.com/feeds/posts/default
       http://bgpmon.net
       http://blog.acolyer.org/feed/
       http://blog.cloudflare.com/rss.xml
       http://blog.cryptographyengineering.com/feeds/posts/default
       http://blog.filippo.io/rss/
       http://blog.golang.org/feeds/posts/default
       http://blog.stephenwolfram.com/feed/
       http://cacm.acm.org/blogs/blog-cacm.rss
       http://feeds.cognitect.com/blog/feed.rss
       http://feeds.feedburner.com/codinghorror
       http://feeds.feedburner.com/KrebsOnSecurity
       http://glyph.twistedmatrix.com/feeds/posts/default
       http://googleprojectzero.blogspot.com/
       http://jvns.ca/atom.xml
       http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/rss.xml
       http://lucumr.pocoo.org/feed.atom
       http://matt.might.net/articles/feed.rss
       http://origin.whatif.xkcd.com/feed.atom
       http://scottaaronson.com/blog/?feed=rss2
       http://woodgears.ca/rss.xml
       http://www.bgpmon.net/feed/
       http://www.norvig.com/rss-feed.xml
       http://www.phdcomics.com/gradfeed.php
       http://www.schneier.com/blog/index.rdf
       http://www.smbc-comics.com/rss.php
       http://www.technologyreview.com/rss/rss.aspx
       http://xkcd.com/rss.xml
    
    

In case anybody else wants to process their .opml for easier submission here
on HN:

    
    
        cat ~/Downloads/subscriptions.opml| grep -P 'http://.*?"' -o  | sed 's/.$//' | xargs -I % echo "   %" | sort

~~~
mineP
why not just summit with your best opml.

------
someonehere
Don’t have the links handy, but here are some of the ones I find handy:

* Kinja Deals * Blog Hackaday * Krebs on Security * TechCrunch * The Verge * Wired News

I’m boring I know

~~~
slovette
Haha. It’s like we got older. What happened?

------
palidanx
Just curious which rss reader are you using?

~~~
slovette
NetNewsWire

